

Gmail, talk, PlayStore and Google Apps down - BuddhaSource

Currently these google products are down in India. PlayStore on web is down but works fine on Android.<p>Imagine in future your phone becoming a brick when google services goes down.
======
sanatgersappa
"Currently these google products are down in India" - for some. Works fine for
me :-)

------
sturmeh
Could have put 'India' in the title somewhere.

